# New member, hello everyone.



## unclec (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I'm a bit of a long time reader first time poster, decided I should actually sign up and start posting on here.
I'v got some great info on Iron Mags over the years so I want to start off by thanking everyone who posts on here, there's some bad of course but its far outweighed by the good! 

A bit about me, I'm 28 years old, Irish, 5"11, I weigh about 98kg at the moment or 216llb, last time I checked bodyfat it was 19% but that was before Christmas! 

I'v been completely natural so far, but that may change soon. 
My goals at the moment, I'm looking to get that bodyfat % down a little.

Anyway thats it for now, I hope I can become a good contributor to the forums.


----------



## brazey (Jan 14, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Riles (Jan 14, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## unclec (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## bulltime8769 (Feb 4, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## the_predator (Feb 25, 2016)

Welcome to IMF


----------

